# NBA Finals Game 4: Spurs @ Heat (6/12 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st must win game of the season. Its been 48 games since the Heat lost back to back playoff games. Hopefully its 49 after this one. 

There has to be a much better start. Something that has been an issue at times for the Heat this postseason. Mario has to contribute positively for once. Hopefully this is the game he finally breaks out. 

big 3 need to show up the full 48 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't win when LBJ gets outplayed by Kawhi. 

Need to get Bosh involved again, when he's firing it opens up the court for Lebron and wade to do their thing. 

And enough of the sloppy turnovers and poor defense. Surely we have seen enough Danny Green threes to close out on him??

An absolute must win if we are any chance to win the title. Lose and it's curtains.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tell Mario the game is in San Antonio and to meet the team there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ gold. 

Mario usually plays well on the big stage...I'm surprised by his shitness, even though I shouldn't be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's why I keep expecting him to bust out in one of these games, because of how he steps up in big games, but we're talking almost a month of ineptitude.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Must win. Nothing short of it. Let's go.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I saw it posted elsewhere but apparently he is having real life issues with his baby's momma and court stuff. He's under a lot of pressure to perform well with his next contract on the line. I was worried this might happen.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I read the chalmers quotes and it was full of excuses saying the team isn't getting him invovle enough...smh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whatever the case, we need one if our PGs to stand up. Lebron guarding Parker is letting Leonard beast.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep I don't care if it's Norris or Rio -- but one of them need to be playing like a Point Guard who can operate a championship offense ie Derek Fisher


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I Really though Tony Douglas would be great for this series. He has better D than Rio and Cole.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Pyrex said:


> I Really though Tony Douglas would be great for this series. He has better D than Rio and Cole.


Hahaha....you obviously haven't watched Tony Douglas closely....Spurs are just the better team. Just start accepting the reality that maybe the Heat wont be lifting up that trophy....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Worthy said:


> Hahaha....you obviously haven't watched Tony Douglas closely....Spurs are just the better team. Just start accepting the reality that maybe the Heat wont be lifting up that trophy....


May this prediciton be as good as your last Heat/Spurs prediction 

http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/503809-heat-done.html


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I support the Toney Douglas campaign.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Me too. If Rio isn't making shots and is throwing the ball away, he's completely useless because of his D. Douglas could do a decent job on Parker/Mills/Green.

James Worthy, that last sentence didn't even make sense. How do you accept a reality that hasn't happened yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he may not have the offense(then again Rio and now Cole arent giving us anything on offense), but Toney is a great on ball defender which would come pretty handy against that offense, where once they get you rotating, you're behind the eight ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not opposed to some Toney Thugless PT tonight at all. Is he any worse at hitting the open 3 and defending than Cole or Chalmers? Arguably he's probably better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same starting lineups and inactives tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just want a blowout. Just one damn blowout. My heart can't take the back-and-forth games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we would try the Beas, god dammit Spoo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs have had a 14-16 shooting stretch and a 19-21 stretch in two difference games. That is insane even against air. All I want is for them to come down to at least their normal road averages.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great start. Green hits over a pretty solid contest by LeBron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This lineup is finished. Bury it. It doesn't work.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-3 shooting start for the Spurs over and done with. Now they cant miss again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well. This is going well. 

Pop would've called a timeout before now if the score was reversed. 

How are we playing this bad at home??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another game, another slow start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start for Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh answering back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like another bathroom break for Lebron. Tim Reynolds tweeted that Lebron had run back to the locker rook after the national anthem as well. New Headline: Lebron too hydrated to start this game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't want to see Shard start next game man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully just a potty break for LeBon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bron back


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Can't be mad at that - just a hell of a shot


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Seems like the Spurs traveled a couple times on that possession before Parker hits a buzzer beater.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow. We're getting hosed by the refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many fouls...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade hurting us two first halves in a row now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Birdman literally just watched Bonner run up to him and have a free lay in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat miss 2 3's. Spurs dont miss from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Splitter got away with an obvious push to get room to make the drive leading to the Mills 3. Think it was Splitter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Birdman, Wade, Ray...everyone is just so dreadful.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ugh.

Not looking like a team who doesn't lose back-to-backs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-17 after 1

Bad start to the quarter and a bad finish as well. 

Bench came in and went 0-4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477263880503046145


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jace's avi change is going to spark a turnaround second quarter!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A lot of touch fouls set the tone early. Have to be able to play defense and disrupt them without fouling or we have no chance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Birdman's not moving quite right. LeBron's been tiring out quicker than normal. Pretty discouraging.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we don't sart playing flawless ball this series is done


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, that was a Spurs charge. Come on man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very short rest for Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There has to be a point where Wade stops trying to force himself into a groove & look to get others shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has looked in slow motion the last 2 first halfs. 

Their bench is picking us apart. just have no answers for their O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks so awful right now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Open layups wont fall. The **** are you supposed to do?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Wade is going to have to move to the PG permanently and we need another SG who can space the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Better make a run and keep it going right now or we'll be having to spend the rest of the night tiring out, trying to get back in the game like last time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're picking our D apart. Getting more consistent great looks than the last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As much as i've been waiting on Mario to finally break out, i've also been waiting on the Spurs to finally hit that long cold spell. Neither seems likely to happen...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish we would push the ball in transition and on misses. We can't stop them so we might as well try an uptempo game. I can't even remember the last time we had a highlight fastbreak dunk. We just pull it out and slow it down every time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As I was saying...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Team is crumbling mentally right now. LeBron can't get burned by Leonard like that. Chalmers not even close on the 3. Ginobili wide open after the offensive rebound. Just not in sync.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why not just say **** it and throw a zone at them? Its not like anything else is working. May not work, but if it works for a possession or two that would be longer than any other D in the last 2 games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fml


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is domination.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's looking pretty mentally vacant. Bad pass to Bosh inside. Settles for the jabsetep J next possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else think our defense is too archaic? You can't try to defend everything. We just run around mindlessly and blitz everything and rotate needlessly. Compare that to the Spurs who GAMEPLAN and make moves that are part of a strategy. Even if our defense isn't "archaic," we don't have the athletes to make it work anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Toney Douglas in as Heat go really small.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade got so lucky Leonard missed that 3 after he fell asleep on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Deja Vu. Mills 3 to put them up 20.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well...that was just about as bad as game 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-36 at the half

Heat just have no answers for their offense, while offensive issues now arise for the Heat.

This deficit seems bigger at the half than game 3's did. At least we could score in game 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's killing me. Leonard looked like his box out on that putback.

As sad as it sounds, that LeBron 3 was pretty huge. Team looks deflated, though. Never seen the body language this bad.

Whichever fans were booing should just go home. Can't boo this team. ****ing jackasses.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think most of us saw this coming. There's too many wasted spots on this roster and we didn't develop any role players during the season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Where are Haslem and Greg Oden? They are solid players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Trying to figure out how Wade was just a -6 in that half. If ever there was a time to point to +/- and show why it isnt the most useful stat, it is now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wonder if Spo tries Oden if Birdman continues looking like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Think he'd go with UD before Oden.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This was another one of those seasons where Spo learns a lot of lessons at the expense of a year of LeBron James's career. Not filling out this roster and playing guys with a pulse was a mistake. We could have had DeJuan Blair instead we have Udonis Haslem playing 0 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice run. Sustaining them for long has been an issue though. Need to keep it up after the time out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really like that sagging defense forcing Tony Parker into a long three. That's the kind of scouting reported gameplanning that I want from my defense. If he makes the shot I don't care because that isn't his strength. Play the percentages.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta be flawless from here out, especially considering how tired we'll be down the stretch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's like a mirror image of game 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now down 18. This just cannot happen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade you are destroying my soul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We all thought Wade would look better this year than last. Nope.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> We all thought Wade would look better this year than last. Nope.


I didn't. He needs to learn how to shoot free throws and hire a shooting coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And back down 20 again. All that work to get it to 13 down the drain.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All that effort, undone. 

Wade needs to sit. Now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never seen Wade look this slow before. Not even last year when the knee issues were at their worst.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are these pieces of shit booing? Fake fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Total domination. Heat look lost on both ends of the floor. No answers for either side.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish they would just lay off Parker instead of sliding. Play zone. Do something other than this crap defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo should pull a Pop and just rest his starters the entire 4th. No need tiring them out again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be a long summer (winter for me)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate that Beasley is a ridiculous suggestion now (I know he's inactive). People forget he came in and changed some games defensively, despite his shaky fundamentals. No question we could use his offense right now, and we shouldn't forget he was our 2nd-best rebounder during the season. Could certainly use that right now. I thought Spo erred in taking him out of the rotation right after that game against NO where he kept us in it in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

81-57 after 3

Had it down to 13 with 7 minutes to go in the 3rd. Then went on to be outscored by 9 the rest of the way. Heat being outplayed, outsmarted, outhustled and outcoached. 

Spo better rest Lebron here. This one is over. Let the bench try to work their way back in somehow. A better rested Lebron for a road elimination game is better than one who has had to play near 40 minutes in two consecutive games, trying to get back from down a huge deficit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not to pile on, but if Wade is a basketball player then I hope he works on his game and actually plays hard during the season. Enough of this maintenance plan garbage. He half-asses it when he chooses to play, lets not sugarcoat it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Patty Mills just doesnt miss. He's a free agent right?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^yep he is. Would be handy here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Man, just about every time we trap/dbl the handler on their PnRs they pick us apart. That time they hit the wide open Diaw and he crossed up the closing out Bosh. Gets us on our heels right away. I think our identity needs to be more flexible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's a what if question: if Wade played for Popovich for his career, how good would he be right now? If he had a coach that made him accountable for not getting back on defense and half-assing it. 

I think he has so many bad habits and acts like a brat and he barely tries to exert energy. I miss the Wade that ran up and down the court until he ran out of energy. I barely see him get out of third gear anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 18 with 9:05 to go. The way the last two games have gone, after this timeout the Spurs will go on a 5-0 run to get it back over 20.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Long thought Mills would be good here. I like the idea of putting a scoring PG like that next to the Big 3.

It's amazing how much better this team could be. Feel like we dropped the ball in a couple of areas. Long needed a more athletic wing, & never felt we'd seen quite enough from Cole to not look for a better quality backup than Tony Douglas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mills again as Wade doesnt close out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are we bringing LeBron in the game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course Mills with two huge plays after I post that.



Adam said:


> Here's a what if question: if Wade played for Popovich for his career, how good would he be right now? If he had a coach that made him accountable for not getting back on defense and half-assing it.
> 
> I think he has so many bad habits and acts like a brat and he barely tries to exert energy. I miss the Wade that ran up and down the court until he ran out of energy. I barely see him get out of third gear anymore.


Was thinking along these lines the other day. Spo's not the type to get into his players faces, and Pop shows it can be effective and necessary. Wade's reached a status where he won't listen to anyone, so it's too late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look at that, a 5-0 Spurs run after the time out. Shocking stuff...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pathetic D by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just embarrassing himself out there.

Better not see Lebron, Bosh and Wade on the floor when they get back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stay tuned for obligatory Miami fans leaving arena shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron still in the game. wtf, spo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-14-3-3

What a game 3 and 4 by Kawhi Leonard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** you Chalmers, always making every shot during a dead ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ hitting all his shots tonight in blowout time, but couldnt make shit in game 3 when he was playing meaningful minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Props to the upper deck sending the team off to San Antonio with a cheer. A giant **** you to the pieces of shit who infest the lower bowl and left early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat blown out again.

2 home games, 2 blowouts by the Spurs. Last thing I expected. They're just flat out the better team. And it really isnt close. 

Spurs shoot 57% and hit 9 3's. just no answers for their offense. 

Wade and Bosh again gave us nothing when needed most.

First back to back playoff losses in 48 games. And both at home which makes it worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo better try something different in game 5. Preach all year about our depth and get ****ing found out in a big way in the finals. We aren't deep at all. 

Start Cole and Bird from the outset for some energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to Pop. Inserting Diaw into the starting lineup as opened up the game for their offense and has gotten them off to great starts.

Heat dont have a matchup for him. Guessing Spo likely inserts UD in for Lewis to guard him. You lose the offense of Lewis, but defense is what is killing the Heat to start off games.

Game 5 isnt until Sunday. Thank god that the World Cup has started..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @CoupNBA: In four games in the NBA Finals, the Spurs have shot 43-of-92 from three.


Who's beating that? Thought it would cool off after G1. Sustained 3 more games.



Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ hitting all his shots tonight in blowout time, but couldnt make shit in game 3 when he was playing meaningful minutes.


Game 2 also. Really frustrating. He had 2 really good looks, and one pretty good one. Obviously we won that game, but still annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SI jinx..










Both series now 3-1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If this is the best Wade can give us at the apex of the game, after all of the maintenance this season, it kinda dwindles your hopes for him being the 2nd-best player on a championship team from here out in his career. Bosh may've already taken that distinction over, but we need more in support with that diminishment taking place. Bright side is there's no way he can demand a max deal after this.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Jace said:


> If this is the best Wade can give us at the apex of the game, after all of the maintenance this season, it kinda dwindles your hopes for him being the 2nd-best player on a championship team from here out in his career. Bosh may've already taken that distinction over, but we need more in support with that diminishment taking place. Bright side is there's no way he can demand a max deal after this.


I really hope Wade doesn't receive a lucrative from Miami because of what his past has done for us (like Kobe's new deal).


I hope Kyle Lowry is watching us and thinking "I can help this team" because he is who I want the most this off-season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> If this is the best Wade can give us at the apex of the game, after all of the maintenance this season, it kinda dwindles your hopes for him being the 2nd-best player on a championship team from here out in his career. Bosh may've already taken that distinction over, but we need more in support with that diminishment taking place. Bright side is there's no way he can demand a max deal after this.


Don't see why he would opt out of 2 yrs, $42 million. I don't think anyone would offer him that much unless it was over 5 years, and who would even do that? 

Bigger question for me is what he does if riles asks him to opt out to take less money? Would he? No way Henry Thomas would advise that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, it's touchy stuff. Hopefully it doesn't drive LeBron away.

Can't believe I'm at the point where I'm totally fine with Rio walking. We excuse all of his boneheadedness by reminding ourselves he shows up in the big moments. He hasn't shown up this entire playoffs, basically. Altogether, his offensive contributions (shooting/playmaking) aren't nearly good enough to make up for his below-average D, which has hurt us so many times, being that defense begins with the PG. Even a guy like Luke Ridnour might have a better net contribution to this team. Cole gets one more season to show he can be relied on even as a backup.

I'm looking forward to Ennis, but I think we also need a bonafide bench scorer wing along the lines of a Nick Young/Marcus Thornton/Jordan Crawforrd, and a Jordan Hill-type big, preferably with a better J, though. Maybe like an Amir Johnson. Sorry, thinking about the future is therapeutic for me at times like these.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Wade2Bosh said:


> May this prediciton be as good as your last Heat/Spurs prediction
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/503809-heat-done.html


:yep:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate pointing out marginal players/rookies we could've picked up at times like these, because the implication is they'd make the difference. But a few little changes in the right spots could've been extremely helpful. One place I feel a little regretful is trading out of that 27 pick in 2012.










No absolute gamechangers, but these guys are mostly still young/developing, and there are at least a few here I know could be extremely helpful to us. Bernard James, particularly after destroying us in Dallas, immediately stands out. Draymond Green would be great here; great defender and solid spot up shooter. Ezeli's injured currently, but he had some solid moments his rookie year. Jeff Taylor's shooting hasn't panned out quite like it looked like it would, but his perimeter D and athleticism could've been helpful. I like the little I've seen of Jae Crowder. PJIII is intriguing. Will Barton could've provided some decent, young bench offense. Mike Scott seems like he'd be pretty good here, but he also seemed to come out of nowhere as a prospect, so can't fault management for that one. No idea what Moultrie's been doing in Philly, but I loved his skillset for us. I get why we traded out, though. First-rounders are financially risky. Potentially an example of where Arison not being on the Prokhorov level of spending kept us from a useful piece.

Not saying we could've picked up a Leonard-caliber player during the Big 3 era, but the juxtaposition of his athleticism/youth with SA's vets really pops out at you, and you can see how both augment each other. I've been wanting that here. More and more I wish we'd taken Bledsoe instead of signing Miller, although that's as hindsight as it gets. (I was supporting drafting him back then, though.)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A very flat, empty feeling right now. 

Can't believe we just got blown the **** out in consecutive games at home, in the Finals. Unfathomable, regardless of opposition.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bring me Napier!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm far from the pessimistic type, but this is season is in the books, fellas.

With that said, I hope I can look back on this post in 7 days and say "jeez, UD, way to have faith!" Right before I post in the game 7 thread...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo went too strong with the vets. We look gassed, an injection of youth would be handy. Won't happen though. Expecting the 1 change to be, again, more JJ.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

^^ And maybe some UD.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

The worst part about last night for me was seeing LeBron go into full complete 09-10 Cavs attack mode and basically not miss a shot and the Spurs didn't even flinch.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

The only postive is that Spurs collapsed against OKC two years ago losing 4 straight, And I don't know why that happened.


----------

